# Archer Craft flats boats



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anybody know about these? Positive or negative?
thanks


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Action Craft makes a great solid hull ,super finish they clean easy and will last for years even after adverse conditions.You must prop them with a prop that has rake to give you bow lift in a good chop super boats.


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks JRP


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

OP asked about *archercraft* boats, the response by JRP refers to actioncraft. Perhaps one of the names was written by mistake, but I don't believe these are the same boats! Actioncraft is widely known for producing quality flats boats for years, whereas I have only seen a few archercraft boats on Craigslist, etc. and so can add little information to the OP's inquiry. I quick google search shows archercraft (of Deland, FL) is out of business.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the catch I am totaly burnt from working long hours in the sun and know nothing whatsoever about Archercraft sorry.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

My buddy and I were towed in by one, I think it was 18' with a 150 Yamaha 4 stroke. We were in a 20' BC and were being towed on plane. I was watching his transom flex back and forth on every turn. Might be an isolated issue, but, this is all I know about Archer Craft.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

I've only seen one before think it was 18', looked like a god riding V hull but not a high end fit and finish. The hull design looked similar to a Famous Craft and some other builders who seemed to have used a similar or same mold. They probably weren't bad boats but the fact that the company isn't well known probably means it would be harder to sell or to get asking price for one.


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes they do favor the famouscraft hull.

I am shopping for an action craft.


----------

